# R1800 Print Head



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

Where can I purchase a replacemnet head at a reasonable price? Any recommended vendors?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The one place that I know you can purchase a little cheaper then the dtg dealers usually is compassmicro.com which is an authorized epson parts dealer. Hope this helps


----------



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the lead. I will check them out.


----------



## TJet3Pro (Jun 12, 2008)

DTGInks.com

Much Cheaper, Ive used them and they are very reliable.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I wasn't sure if Dan at dtg inks carried the R1800, but if he does, he does have good prices


----------



## HardHead (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have one on the way.


----------



## themaxpowers (Aug 21, 2013)

Also needing a replacement head for R1800. I was wondering what the best place to do that now was.
DTGInks.com- didnt have any
compassmicro.com- does not sell this part any longer.

I was also wondering what epson models used the same print head or one that could be swapped out for the r1800? I see people say the r1900/r2000/r2400/r2880 but I wanted to make sure before I spent around 700 on a printer for parts.

Any help would be greatly appreciated... I have been having a nightmare of a time ever since I purchased this printer from DTG man Austin Kennedy... Device has not worked from day one and after much head ache it looks like he sent it to me with a bad print head.
please if anyone could help me out you have my thanks!


----------

